# Trying to move on - finding better things



## Sakaye (Feb 15, 2011)

*Thank you everyone - life is getting better a little every day!*

First of all thank you to everyone who ever read and commented on my posts. You have no idea how much you have all helped me and continue to help me get through this horrible time. 

I have found such support and have learned to stop waiting for my husband to call, etc. Even though he has called recently, I'm not letting that get to me. There was a time when I would just drop everything and run to him, hoping against hope that he really wanted to work things out. But I now know that its a power thing, but with all the help here, I know I can move on, keep strong, and concentrate on me. 

So I wanted to share my music page w/everyone because this is where I've been lead to, and I've been concentrating on creating music, writing, and photography. I'm not the best singer but it's been my way of coping with the pain and loss and it has been taking up a lot of my free time which is great, cause now I'm not moping around at home and crying all the time. 

Visit me on facebook and maybe even be a fan and 'like' my page  - 
Natalie Pacheco's Music | Facebook 
and click on my 'band profile' on the left hand side of the comments to hear my songs. It was newly made and I don't expect to get tons of fans, but I just wanted something that was mine, and to show people that I could make music on my own. Even if just for fun. Not to mention it's been very therapeutic. 

I'm tired of crying. I still love my husband dearly, and I know things won't change. With the help of so many, who have shared their own trauma and divorce stories, I am slowly getting better and out of this depression. I really can't thank everyone enough. This website has been a huge help for me. And I know it will continue to be as some days are still so very hard and I almost feel like Im back where I started. Sometimes we are fighting a losing battle, but that doesn't mean we have to stay lost ourselves. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Thank you everyone - life is getting better a little every day!*



Sakaye said:


> I'm tired of crying. I still love my wife dearly, and I know things won't change. With the help of so many, who have shared their own trauma and divorce stories, I am slowly getting better and out of this depression. I really can't thank everyone enough. This website has been a huge help for me. And I know it will continue to be as some days are still so very hard and I almost feel like Im back where I started. Sometimes we are fighting a losing battle, but that doesn't mean we have to stay lost ourselves.
> 
> Thanks again everyone.


I only had to change one word, and make your words fit me like a glove


----------



## Sakaye (Feb 15, 2011)

Im sure its true for a lot of people on here, huh crankshaw? Its so hard when you still love someone, long after they stop loving you. If you've ever heard the song breakeven, I think that so many people could relate. You should google it. I forget the artist but its one word.
But hey, lets keep being strong crank, we're all suffering together. You've been through hell too. Thank goodness for this forum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

